# Virginia Coyote



## tubby

Hi guys,

I'm new to Coyote hunting. I plan to start this fall. I live close to Jefferson National Forest in southwestern Virginia. I've spoken to park rangers and residents who live in and around the area and they all say that coyotes are there but seldom seen. Yotes around here are part wolf according to a few wildlife biologists I've spoken to and can weigh up to 60 pounds, but average 30 to 40.

I haven't seen or heard any yet but all the residents around the forest claim to have seen one or two late in the evening. I've been going out on weekends and practicing calls while walking through the forest. I've seen plenty of fox, tons of turkey, deer, skunk, squirell and signs of black bear, but no coyotes. What should I look for to find the best place to call/hunt?

I've got a nice call (CritRCall standard... electornic calls cannot be used here in National Forests) and I can make sounds with it OK, but I don't really know what kinds of sounds I should make. What should the calls sound like?

Also, I have a 12 gauge shotgun that only shoots 3 and 3.5 inch shells. Which length shell would you use? I known the 3.5 is overkill, but it holds a tight pattern out to 50 - 60 yards. That's about as far as I'll be shooting.

No one around here hunts coyotes much so none of the locals can offer any advice. A few counties close by have establised coyote bounties (50 bucks per female yote) as they are becoming more of an issue to ranchers and sheep farmers. I expect in a few years there'll be a lot of yote hunters around here.

I just want to have a successful hunt. Any info you guys can provide is much appreciated!!!


----------



## cya_coyote

well tubby, if you are bringing in fox you are on the money with the sounds, as they respond to the same sounds as coyotes usually. and as far as the 3.5" being over kill, i would rather be over gunned than under gunned... hate to follow wounded game for the kill shot.

just go for it... check for tracks, scat... anything to find out where they are hanging out. you might try a howler to get them to answer to narrow the search, but i would say if you are getting foxes in and there are yotes around, you will probably get them to come in.

cya
:sniper:

hey, good luck


----------



## coyhuntinsoldier

Get some good camo, and be as still as possible while you are calling. I hunt as if a coyote is watching me at all times. Welcome to the sport!


----------



## tubby

Thanks for the tips and encouragement guys! One last question... do eastern yotes sound the same as western yotes when barking and howling? The reason I ask is that I've found some nice yote sounds on a web site, but the guy hunts out west (California). Is it safe for me to use western yote sounds on the east coast?

Thanks again!


----------



## MossyMO

tubby
When howling your local coyotes will just think it is one of those west coast boys with the funny accent and come after him even faster !!!


----------



## predator14

I've been fox hunting for about 3yrs now and have had good luck in the last year and a half we had started getting yotes around where i live but the largest cal. we can use is 22mag i have one and have ranged it out to about a 150yrds woud that be a gun? well that and my 12gauge


----------



## cya_coyote

if you are using the mag, keep the shots under 100yrds. you will have 
penetration problems if you try 150. you may get a few, but are likely 
to wound quite a few also.

good shooting

cya
:sniper:


----------



## HUNTERZ

*Hello there fellow hunter!

There is a ever growing number of coyotes in this area around Roanoke an the blue ridge parkway on this end. I have just started hunting coyotes myself. I went to a local farmer friend that is having a problem with them killing newborn calfs, Saturday at 06:30am est i arrived at the local an placed the call in the field. before i could set the timer i looked up to see that i was being watched an almost aproched by one coyote. My first thought was dang i had to leave my trusty 308 sniper rifle at the fence. opps my bad, i sarted the mp3 caller about 20mins after he left with no luck of seeing another one all day! I have lots to learn on these coyotes. WE NEED MORE EASTERN hunters taking these wonder full game down.

just my 2 cents also..
later guys
*


----------



## carlbluehawk

Hi everyone. My name is Carl. New to the forum. I'm from maine. Let's get down to business. I have a Remington 870 12 gauge in 2 3/4,, a 30-30 winchester model 94 and a thompson center arms .22 semi-auto. I realize none of these guns are coyote guns but will be trying my luck with #2 or BB Long range ammo as I live in maine which is heavily forested. Alot of guys call them in while turkey hunting in this area. Has anyone ever tried using turkey calls for dogs? I know this is a ramble, please excuse me for that. Here I am anyway, and hope i can learn some things here.


----------



## TNHillbilly1

Hey Tubby,
I live in Sullivan county,TN. right across the VA. line and am hooked on yotes. Your best bet on shotgun is a 3", #4 buck ,12 ga. and rifles, my choice is 243 winchester, but 22-250,222 swift,17 HMR are good choices too.
Check out PredatorQuest.com for Ruffidawg calls, they are great, also FoxPro electronics are the best around.
I am always looking for farmers with yote problems in this area so let me know if you'd like some company or know some down this way. :sniper:


----------

